# What are the prices of livestock?



## kris_kapsner

Where can I find the prices of livestock?

Or, even better, to save me time in a pinch, could you put down the price of some normal livestock animals in a standard D&D campaign for me here?

Cow
Chicken
Goat
Sheep
Pig

Thank you so much for your quick help.


----------



## ivocaliban

This should help.


----------



## HellHound

ivocaliban said:
			
		

> This should help.




Next game, I think I'll give the players 4,000 gp worth of sheep as loot.


----------



## ivocaliban

HellHound said:
			
		

> Next game, I think I'll give the players 4,000 gp worth of sheep as loot.




Ha! Are you sure they wouldn't prefer 200,000 chickens to 2,000 sheep?

This did make me wonder which I'd rather have...one cow (1) or five-hundred (500) chickens? And if a chicken is only worth 2cp...what would a dozen eggs be worth? 1cp? Maybe 1/2 cp?


----------



## Kae'Yoss

You buy that stuff? Aren't you supposed to steal those?    I mean, you go kill some bloke and take his magic sword, break into the impenetrable fortress of whossname and steal that big large diamond. And then you go and buy a chicken? That's so un-heroic!


----------



## jgbrowning

HellHound said:
			
		

> Next game, I think I'll give the players 4,000 gp worth of sheep as loot.




Actually sheep are great as a funny little plot device. Say the PC's kill the ogre and he's been stealing sheep and has 10 in a pen. Now the PCs need to find a way to get the sheep back down to the peasants who own them.

Don't forget to roll for wandering monsters on the trip. 

joe b.


----------



## frankthedm

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Actually sheep are great as a funny little plot device. Say the PC's kill the ogre and he's been stealing sheep and has 10 in a pen. Now the PCs need to find a way to get the sheep back down to the peasants who own them.
> 
> Don't forget to roll for wandering monsters on the trip.



Who are you kidding? Even *if* the PCs are altruistic enough to return loot to previous owners, they'd make rations out of the sheep and pay the owners the 20gp value.

Only time PCs have livestock with is for monster chow, trap detection, or emergency rations.


----------



## Mark Hope

In my current homebrew I told the players that, as a house rule, sorcerers can substitute material components of equal value for whatever is listed in the spell description.  "So," the sorcerer's player asks, "instead of needing a 100gp pearl for _identify_, I could instead use five thousand chickens?"

After we stopped laughing at the image, we decided that (given that we are playing a game about a savage barbarian tribe), it would actually be very cool to have the character sacrificing livestock to the tribe's gods in return for magical insight.  We agreed, though, that he'd be better off using cows.  You'd only need ten of those, and they're much easier to keep track of...


----------



## frankthedm

Mark Hope said:
			
		

> In my current homebrew I told the players that, as a house rule, sorcerers can substitute material components of equal value for whatever is listed in the spell description.  "So," the sorcerer's player asks, "instead of needing a 100gp pearl for _identify_, I could instead use five thousand chickens?"
> 
> After we stopped laughing at the image, we decided that (given that we are playing a game about a savage barbarian tribe), it would actually be very cool to have the character sacrificing livestock to the tribe's gods in return for magical insight.  We agreed, though, that he'd be better off using cows.  You'd only need ten of those, and they're much easier to keep track of...



That sounds AWSOME! Could someone perform a hecatomb for the 1000gp material cost of enhancing a masterwork weapon to be +1? {using the masterwork weapon as the implement of sacrifice of cource]


----------



## Mark Hope

frankthedm said:
			
		

> That sounds AWSOME! Could someone perform a hecatomb for the 1000gp material cost of enhancing a masterwork weapon to be +1? {using the masterwork weapon as the implement of sacrifice of cource]



Yeah, we quite enjoyed the idea (once we got over the giggles, heh).  I'd think that a hecatomb would be a very neat approach, especially using the weapon intended for enhancement.

I think that, if this approach is going to be used, the key issue is the the DM needs to keep an eye on livestock acquisition, as it is essentially now a form of treasure.  For example, if you're using the wealth guidelines, you need to take account of that if the PCs go on rustling expeditions.  We haven't examined all the ramifications of this yet (the tribe got ethnically cleansed last session and the PCs now have other things on their minds...) but it was a fun concept that came out of a moment of gaming silliness and one that fits the low-magic concept of the campaign.


----------

